
N165, the rock Curiosity is analyzing on Mars, has its own Twitter account - whyenot
https://twitter.com/N165Mars
======
pjscott
This is strangely adorable. I'm looking forward to seeing how it reacts when
its new robotic friend tickles it with an intense laser pulse in order to
observe the emission spectra of the elements inside it.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laser-
induced_breakdown_spectro...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laser-
induced_breakdown_spectroscopy)

